# Forgive me lord........I have sinned



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Forgive me lord........I have sinned


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Mmm, shark bites, pex, and Quest.

Lets see now, what punishment do you deserve?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, almost forgot, sleeping on company time! Shame!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I ran out of 3/4" pb x pex crimp adapters. All I could do was use 3/4 hackbites.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Are sharkbites approved for Polybutylene?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*do be ashamed ....*

Hey, dont be ashamed of your work...

its not your fault that you stumbled into the grey poly stuff........

the sharkbites work great with that crap...

and you managed to get out of there alive
to tell the tale....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

nope :devil2:



Plumber Jim said:


> Are sharkbites approved for Polybutylene?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> nope :devil2:


But, they do work. Trust me, I don't know from experience.:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is how it looked before the repair. I did use a 1/2" poly x pex crimp adaptor on the 1/2" leg though. I did the best I could with what I had.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

*HELP! SHARKBITE ATTACK!*


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

good enough for government work...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey they are not approved for iron pipe either but I've had one pressured up to 200psi for about a month now. No problems so far.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

For your penance go say 2 Our Fathers and a Hail Mary...
Then fugedaboudit...:laughing:


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you still cast a shadow, or see your reflection in the mirror?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*not approved for poly???*

I dont know about that, 

how can you approve or dis-approve a sharkbite fitting on a product that is techinically been dis-allowed and recalled???

woh made up that half-assed ruleing , anyway???



I have used them a lot to get me out of nightmares just like in the picture..

and they work great, 

and they HAVE to work,,,

nothing else will work.....


PROTECH>>>dont you ever be ashamed of work like that.....

you did the best you could working with that old god forsaken crap.

you got out alive to tell the tale.......

.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't believe you would do such a thing!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I dont know about that,
> 
> how can you approve or dis-approve a sharkbite fitting on a product that is techinically been dis-allowed and recalled???
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't you just love it when its 85-90 degrees out and you have to get into that cute little oompaloompa tyvek suit so you can go into a nasty crawl hole to fix leaking PB?
God I love this job!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If it was easy, everyone would be doing it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I should have bought stock in Sharkl-bite fittings*



nhmaster3015 said:


> Master Mark;66226
> [SIZE=3 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't like using them for permenent installations. I was in a pinch here and that poly is gonna be repiped soon so screw it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*most people dont care*



Protech said:


> I don't like using them for permenent installations. I was in a pinch here and that poly is gonna be repiped soon so screw it.


I have patched tons of this stuff and they all say the same thing,

just get me by till I get my "stimilus check"

and then I will do the job right....

next year....


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> nhmaster3015 said:
> 
> 
> > -----------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------

